# DirecTV app for Satellite & Stream customers availability



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

A while back the mobile apps for DirecTV & DirecTV Stream were merged into one. 

Just noticed on my Apple TV they updated the app there and satellite customers can now use the DirecTV app on Apple TV. I entered my mother's D* satellite credentials and it worked. Roku is still for DirecTV Stream customers only. Not sure about Android/Google TV and Fire TV.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

WOW! That is pretty sweet. Same UI as DirecTV Stream and you can watch some stuff that is on your DVR but there is some recordings you can't watch through the app such Gold Rush, Ghosts, and Young Sheldon. And there are somne sat channels you can't watch in this app just like in iOS app on my phone. You can also set stuff to record to your DVR's. It shows all 5 on my DVR's.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

techguy88 said:


> A while back the mobile apps for DirecTV & DirecTV Stream were merged into one.
> 
> Just noticed on my Apple TV they updated the app there and satellite customers can now use the DirecTV app on Apple TV. I entered my mother's D* satellite credentials and it worked. Roku is still for DirecTV Stream customers only. Not sure about Android/Google TV and Fire TV.


Isn't that just for Airplay only? I think it would be cool if they had the DTV Stream APP be able to replace the Genie Mini's.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

No you can view the content on the Apple TV using the DirecTV Stream app on the Apple TV. No Airplay needed.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Can confirm it works on my Apple TV without AirPlay. I wonder if this is the start of DTV letting you use the Stream APP as a client. Maybe Google TV, FireTV and Roku's are next. However, I wonder why DTV would want to loose the revenue from the monthly fees? Maybe this is a one time glitch? 

I think I would prefer the DTV Stream box with channel numbers. You can't do up and down channels with the Apple TV remote.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

As far as I know the DirecTV Stream box can only be used for DirecTV Stream.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> As far as I know the DirecTV Stream box can only be used for DirecTV Stream.


Sorry, should have said if we ever wanted to switch to DTV Stream, I think I would prefer the DTV Stream box. There are extra steps to go through changing channels on the Apple TV 4k box. Unless it just takes getting used to on the Apple TV 4k box.

I just wonder if we will see an extra $7 a month on the bill using the Apple TV 4k box?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

CraigerM said:


> I just wonder if we will see an extra $7 a month on the bill using the Apple TV 4k box?


I would be surprised if they would try that without telling you before you use it that there would be a charge for it. Their phones would light up pretty quickly. Plus you don’t get all of the channels you pay for on satellite.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

CraigerM said:


> I just wonder if we will see an extra $7 a month on the bill using the Apple TV 4k box?


I will let you know if my mom yells at me next month


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

DTV Stream where I am still doesn't have Channel 11 or FETV. However, after Nextstar does the full transition away from TheCW I wonder if it will be good anyway?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

on fire stick, only seeing stream app . hopefully something in the future. And This is also a move other TV providers are doing like FIOS and Altice ... talking about the apple TV as a STB


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

The one on Apple TV shows up as DIRECTV Stream Supreme.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> As far as I know the DirecTV Stream box can only be used for DirecTV Stream.


DIRECTV claims that the DIRECTV STREAM Device has access to "thousands" of apps on the Google Play Store. They show logos for HBO Max, Prime Video, Netflix, Tubi and others.

It would be a slap in the face to deny access to the many other services available in the store (especially the free ones like Pluto or The Roku Channel, Xumo and others that offer authentication through DIRECTV).

If the STREAM Device only functions when authenticated for DIRECTV STREAM, that's a whole new level of something.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

If someone wants to DM me there DIRECTV log in credentials I can try and log in on my Stream device. Which interestingly got an update 48 hours ago


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

On the Google Play store's site, it says Stream Supreme, but it doesn't say that on my TV.

DIRECTV - Apps on Google Play


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CraigerM said:


> On the Google Play store's site, it says Stream Supreme, but it doesn't say that on my TV.


Not all Android apps appear on Android TV. The dual-purpose DIRECTV app may not be available generally on Android TV yet.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV claims that the DIRECTV STREAM Device has access to "thousands" of apps on the Google Play Store. They show logos for HBO Max, Prime Video, Netflix, Tubi and others.
> 
> It would be a slap in the face to deny access to the many other services available in the store (especially the free ones like Pluto or The Roku Channel, Xumo and others that offer authentication through DIRECTV).
> 
> If the STREAM Device only functions when authenticated for DIRECTV STREAM, that's a whole new level of something.


No what I meant was the DirecTV Stream box can only be used for DirecTV Stream and not DirecTV Satellite. Of course it can download and use other apps from the play store.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> No I what I meant was the DirecTV Stream box can only be used DirecTV Stream and not DirecTV Satellite. Of course it can download and use other apps from the play store.


That's a very important clarification.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

CraigerM said:


> On the Google Play store's site, it says Stream Supreme, but it doesn't say that on my TV.
> 
> DIRECTV - Apps on Google Play


Yeah on the Apple TV app store is says DIrecTV Stream Supreme but after it is installed it only shows up as DIRECTV.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> That's a very important clarification.


Well I figured everyone already knew about it having an app store and the ability to use those apps. I am however not surprised it was you that didn't.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> No what I meant was the DirecTV Stream box can only be used for DirecTV Stream and not DirecTV Satellite. Of course it can download and use other apps from the play store.


As far as we know now lol


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone going to replace any of their Genie Mini's with the Apple TV 4k box and save $7 a month?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> Anyone going to replace any of their Genie Mini's with the Apple TV 4k box and save $7 a month?


I don’t see why people would if you don’t get all of your channels


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

compnurd said:


> I don’t see why people would if you don’t get all of your channels


Not to mention losing the much beloved number and skip keys.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Appears to be working on my Apple TV. It might come in handy on a stormy day.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> Appears to be working on my Apple TV. It might come in handy on a stormy day.


You could do that with the old app. The new app makes it a little less useful.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> You could do that with the old app. The new app makes it a little less useful.


No you couldn't. The old app on the Apple TV would only let you login to a DirecTV Stream account.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> No you couldn't. The old app on the Apple TV would only let you login to a DirecTV Stream account.


Using Airplay now you don't need it.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

compnurd said:


> I don’t see why people would if you don’t get all of your channels


Maybe they will add them later along with connecting to HR-54 and HS-17 hard drive?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> Maybe they will add them later along with connecting to HR-54 and HS-17 hard drive?


The one person already said you can see the DVR from the Apple TV


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

With an HR44 and HR24, I'm not really finding any usefullness for this app so far. The TVoS app can see that I have an older HR24 but it can't read its content. And for the HR44, everything is either Only Availiable on the DVR or gets converted to On Demand, where I can't skip commercials or even openings.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

compnurd said:


> The one person already said you can see the DVR from the Apple TV


You can see the DVR but you can't set recordings from the Apple TV.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

CraigerM said:


> You can see the DVR but you can't set recordings from the Apple TV.


Sure you can. I just did it Saturday and it recorded the show to my HR54.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> Sure you can. I just did it Saturday and it recorded the show to my HR54.


I highlighted a show on the guide, and nothing came up.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

CraigerM said:


> I highlighted a show on the guide, and nothing came up.


If it is a show currently playing press the down button on the remote and then you will see the option to record it. If it is a show that starts later just click it in the guide and you will see the option to record.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

itzme said:


> With an HR44 and HR24, I'm not really finding any usefullness for this app so far. The TVoS app can see that I have an older HR24 but it can't read its content. And for the HR44, everything is either Only Availiable on the DVR or gets converted to On Demand, where I can't skip commercials or even openings.


I had not tried the HR24’s but I now see that it sees them but can’t see the content or record to them. And I also see the same with watching recordings that they are OnDemand and you can’t FF through the commercials. Not sure why they made it this way.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> I had not tried the HR24’s but I now see that it sees them but can’t see the content or record to them. And I also see the same with watching recordings that they are OnDemand and you can’t FF through the commercials. Not sure why they made it this way.


Thanks. I didn't even notice the record option I thought it was just info on the show. Kind of afraid to play around with recordings. I turned on the HR-54 it went dark. When I turned it off and on again it came back. I wonder when they will add the rest of the DTV channels and if they would even add the DTV Stream channels like H&I? Not sure if I like the extra steps to get back to a previous channel.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

b4pjoe said:


> Yeah on the Apple TV app store is says DIrecTV Stream Supreme but after it is installed it only shows up as DIRECTV.


That "Stream Supreme" text is part of an ad (that is, an image being used to identify/promote the app). The actual name of the app is on the top line ("DIRECTV"), with a one-line description underneath that ("STREAM All Your Entertainment").


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

CraigerM said:


> Thanks. I didn't even notice the record option I thought it was just info on the show. Kind of afraid to play around with recordings. I turned on the HR-54 it went dark. When I turned it off and on again it came back. I wonder when they will add the rest of the DTV channels and if they would even add the DTV Stream channels like H&I? Not sure if I like the extra steps to get back to a previous channel.


Yeah I am not going to be using this in place of a regular DTV receiver but it will be handy to have during a rain storm or after a big snow fall so I don’t have to hurry out multiple times during a blizzard to clean off the dish.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> Yeah I am not going to be using this in place of a regular DTV receiver but it will be handy to have during a rain storm or after a big snow fall so I don’t have to hurry out multiple times during a blizzard to clean off the dish.


Would also be good for lesser-used TVs (e.g. guest room) or TVs that only tend to be used for live TV (not watching DVR recordings), such as in the kitchen. You could just use the app on those TVs and save the $7/mo rental charge for additional Genie receivers.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> No you couldn't. The old app on the Apple TV would only let you login to a DirecTV Stream account.


I was speaking of the DIRECTV app rather than the DIRECTV STREAM app


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> I was speaking of the DIRECTV app rather than the DIRECTV STREAM app


There was no old DirecTV app for the Apple TV. The only DirecTV app on the Apple TV was for Stream only which is the one that has now been updated to include satellite.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> There was no old DirecTV app for the Apple TV. The only DirecTV app on the Apple TV was for Stream only which is the one that has now been updated to include satellite.


I wasn't aware that the tvOS devices were snubbed. Looking back in the archives, they did specifically say "mobile apps".


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought stream was separate from DIRECTV. Are they back together? If DIRECTV gets bought by Dish does stream go too?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

hdtvluvr said:


> I thought stream was separate from DIRECTV. Are they back together? If DIRECTV gets bought by Dish does stream go too?


Satellite, Stream, and U-Verse are all under the DIRECTV umbrella. AT&T owns 70% and TPG owns 30%.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> Satellite, Stream, and U-Verse are all under the DIRECTV umbrella. AT&T owns 70% and TPG owns 30%.


Yep. And they're not even specifically advertising Stream vs. Satellite any more. They use the DIRECTV brand to refer to both, which is why their app for Apple TV is now just named DIRECTV and can be logged into and used by both Stream and Satellite customers (with the main difference being that Stream customers get cloud DVR while Satellite customers do not, they can only see which shows they've recorded on their Genie DVRs and then choose to stream the VOD version of the show, if available).


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

NashGuy said:


> Yep. And they're not even specifically advertising Stream vs. Satellite any more. They use the DIRECTV brand to refer to both, which is why their app for Apple TV is now just named DIRECTV and can be logged into and used by both Stream and Satellite customers (with the main difference being that Stream customers get cloud DVR while Satellite customers do not, they can only see which shows they've recorded on their Genie DVRs and then choose to stream the VOD version of the show, if available).


At Directv.com it still says DTV and DTV Stream. Same with the Google TV and Fire OS apps. I wonder when they will officially drop the Stream part from DTV?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

I tried on a Fire stick and it wants stream credentials. I'm not sure why Apple got lucky.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Mike Lang said:


> I tried on a Fire stick and it wants stream credentials. I'm not sure why Apple got lucky.


According to Stuart other platforms are coming soon.

HANDS-ON REVIEW: DIRECTV App for Apple TV - The Solid Signal Blog


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> According to Stuart other platforms are coming soon.
> 
> HANDS-ON REVIEW: DIRECTV App for Apple TV - The Solid Signal Blog


Last person I would listen to.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CraigerM said:


> According to Stuart other platforms are coming soon.


It seems odd to me that they started with the platform that was the most different from all the rest and work their way backward towards the Linux-based platforms which have a much larger market penetration (perhaps greater than eight times the number of units?).


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> It seems odd to me that they started with the platform that was the most different from all the rest and work their way backward towards the Linux-based platforms which have a much larger market penetration (perhaps greater than eight times the number of units?).


Quality over quantity.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> Quality over quantity.


That doesn't make sense. You don't shoot for the moon when you want to visit Saturn.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone think you can buy a DTV Stream remote and use it with the DTV APP?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CraigerM said:


> Anyone think you can buy a DTV Stream remote and use it with the DTV APP?


Hopefully nobody. Most devices have no way of receiving the signals that the remote is sending (IR or RF).


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> That doesn't make sense. You don't shoot for the moon when you want to visit Saturn.


Sure it does. You put it on the best quality streaming box.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

CraigerM said:


> Anyone think you can buy a DTV Stream remote and use it with the DTV APP?


My LG remote has numbers on it and it can control the Apple TV. The numbers do not work in the DirecTV app.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> Sure it does. You put it on the best quality streaming box.


If only 10% of the population has that streaming box, most of your customers aren't going to be able to take advantage. For them, it is as if the app didn't exist.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> My LG remote has numbers on it and it can control the Apple TV. The numbers do not work in the DirecTV app.


Do any AppleTV apps support number keys?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> Do any AppleTV apps support number keys?


Not that I have seen.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> If only 10% of the population has that streaming box, most of your customers aren't going to be able to take advantage. For them, it is as if the app didn't exist.


Does not matter to me. I have it. That is all I care about.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

If it lands on the Fire stick I take to hotels, that will be a nice addition.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I really hope this gets added to the FireTV devices so I can get rid of Hulu Live.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I really hope this gets added to the FireTV devices so I can get rid of Hulu Live.


Either that or Roku or Google TV (I have all three). I have a couple of TVs that I don't use all that often and I'm thinking once that happens, I might jettison the two Genie minis I have on those TVs and save a few bucks and just watch with the app.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

It only has the 80 channels that are being used for DTV bad weather backup. They said additional networks are coming later this year. So, I guess those will get added to the Apple TV APP? They said they are in 720p for bad weather backup, so I guess they are all in 720p on the Apple TV APP? Unless the DTV APP on the Apple TV 4k box doesn't use the channels from DTV's signal saver?


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> My LG remote has numbers on it and it can control the Apple TV. The numbers do not work in the DirecTV app.


Thank you for this comment. I never thought to try using my TV remote to control my Apple TV. My VIZIO remote does control my Apple TV. (I assume this is through the HDMI cables and the CEC protocols.)


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh I’d like if us regular DTV satellite subscribers could get in on the app action on Roku. I have two lesser watched rooms with Roku, I could save $14 a month turning in those receivers and just using the app there.

Comcast offers that setup and it’s what I would use if I’d ever switch.


----------



## bigsatch23 (2 mo ago)

CraigerM said:


> At Directv.com it still says DTV and DTV Stream. Same with the Google TV and Fire OS apps. I wonder when they will officially drop the Stream part from DTV?


 Just tried it on Roku. It works!!!


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

bigsatch23 said:


> Just tried it on Roku. It works!!!


Thanks, just tried it on Roku, streaming an HBO movie right now through the app and I don’t have DIRECTV stream, only satellite.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

rahchgo said:


> Thank you for this comment. I never thought to try using my TV remote to control my Apple TV. My VIZIO remote does control my Apple TV. (I assume this is through the HDMI cables and the CEC protocols.)


Although the official Apple TV remote uses Bluetooth, Apple TV boxes do have an infrared receiver on the front -- that's probably how your TV remote is controlling it.


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

I’m a satellite subscriber and just installed the DIRECTV Roku app on my three least-used TVs. Will play around a bit over the next couple of weeks before returning the 3 Genie Minis and saving $21/month, but it appears that almost all of the channels we watch are available. Does anyone know how many concurrent streams the DIRECTV app supports (across connected devices and mobile)?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I read in their faq it’s 3 concurrent streams.

I’m in the same boat. I might return 2 receivers to save money. I could not discern any quality difference between roku or C41 client. This is a great feature. The guides more modern and reminds me of Xfinity X1. It’s a little laggy, but all the major TV stations are there. I’m missing music but we also have the Sirius XM app on Roku if needed.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Keep Watching With Broadband Option | DIRECTV Customer Service & Support


If your satellite service is interrupted by weather or signal loss, learn how to keep watching in HD using your home’s high speed internet connection.



www.directv.com







> *Too Many Streams error message*
> 
> This error displays if you exceed the maximum number of 3 simultaneous streams. To continue watching on your current device, stop streaming on one of the other devices.


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

Just installed DIRECTV app on Roku and the initial setup screen clearly says "...or DIRECTV SATELLITE account?" So this appears to be intentional for satellite based customers. Not sure why they would risk losing the $7/month for additional receivers???


----------



## bigsatch23 (2 mo ago)

CraigerM said:


> At Directv.com it still says DTV and DTV Stream. Same with the Google TV and Fire OS apps. I wonder when they will officially drop the Stream part from DTV?


Just tried it on Roku. It works!!!


skinnyJM said:


> Just installed DIRECTV app on Roku and the initial setup screen clearly says "...or DIRECTV SATELLITE account?" So this appears to be intentional for satellite based customers. Not sure why they would risk losing the $7/month for additional receivers???
> View attachment 32634


They're losing so many customers that they're desperate. I'm leaving after 20 years as soon as my free NFL Sunday Ticket is over.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

skinnyJM said:


> Just installed DIRECTV app on Roku and the initial setup screen clearly says "...or DIRECTV SATELLITE account?" So this appears to be intentional for satellite based customers. Not sure why they would risk losing the $7/month for additional receivers???


Unless it is a rarely watched TV there is too many missing channels plus the fact you can't watch DVR content. You can see the DVR's but the only way to watch something that is on your DVR is with an OnDemand version if it is available and you can't FF through the commercials.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I guess even just to use the DTV channels included with your package using the DTV Stream APP they need channel contracts?


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

i too just downloaded the DirecTV app on my Roku and logged in to it, and i don't have a DirecTV stream account as my account is for the satellite version. it works

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I noticed the sound comes through different. In my lower level I compared a movie off of an HR24 vs a Roku ultra. The dialog through the HR24 came through the center channel, but the dialog through the roku ultra appeared to come from all over the room. My Yamaha receiver was in “straight” mode, no additional DSP settings.

In my bedroom I don’t notice anything because I just use the sound from the tv speakers.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Can anyone try an Amazon/FireTV device please?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Can anyone try an Amazon/FireTV device please?


Tried it yesterday and it lets me login with my sat username and password but then only gives me the options to signup for STREAM. Still can't watch sat channels.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Can anyone try an Amazon/FireTV device please?





Mike Lang said:


> I tried on a Fire stick and it wants stream credentials. I'm not sure why Apple got lucky.


----------



## ecyoung71 (8 mo ago)

App is missing Bally Sports Southwest. Deal breaker for me. In my quick time in the app, I didn't notice many other missing channels.
Did anyone else notice channels missing from their normal channel lineup?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought it might have changed since then like the Roku.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't have my local channel 11 and 24. Also it doesn't have FETV, News Nation, Cozi, Grit and Bounce.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I have my local national networks on 2, 4, 5, and 30. Missing channels 11 (CW) and 24 (ME TV). Missing every channel between 30 and 202. Missing one of my 2 RSN's. Missing one is Bally's Midwest. I have NBC Sports Chicago. Oddly the one RSN that is supposedly not available in my zip code is Marquee which I have. Also have no channels above 698 which includes the NFL Sunday Ticket channels.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

skinnyJM said:


> Not sure why they would risk losing the $7/month for additional receivers???


Risking $7 here and $14 there is cheaper than having to offer $25+ in monthly credits to keep a customer on the teat.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Firestick now works. Tried it a couple of hours ago. I too have a couple of rarely used TVs that I could replace the boxes with the app and save a few $$$. On my office TV my one concern was that one our RSNs was not included (YES Network, which is odd because it's on DirecTV Stream), but I can download the YESNetwork app on Google TV and stream the Yankee games that way, so not a huge deal. For as often as I watch my office TV, that is fine.

Of course, I went to DirecTV's website to look into returning two of the minis and when go to the page it doesn't load correctly (the screen "flashes") I'm on my work PC so I'll try it on my home PC later.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Not working on the Firestick for me. Tried deleting and re-installing but when it launches it says it can be used with either Stream or satellite but when I log in I only have the option to try STREAM or logout.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I just tried it on my Firestick, and it doesn't work yet. I don't even get that logon screen saying try DTV or DTV Stream.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Firestick now works. Tried it a couple of hours ago. I too have a couple of rarely used TVs that I could replace the boxes with the app and save a few $$$. On my office TV my one concern was that one our RSNs was not included (YES Network, which is odd because it's on DirecTV Stream), but I can download the YESNetwork app on Google TV and stream the Yankee games that way, so not a huge deal. For as often as I watch my office TV, that is fine.
> 
> Of course, I went to DirecTV's website to look into returning two of the minis and when go to the page it doesn't load correctly (the screen "flashes") I'm on my work PC so I'll try it on my home PC later.


Which Fire TV Stick do you have?


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> Which Fire TV Stick do you have?


So, I just tried it with an older Firestick and indeed, it's not working. The one where it DOES work is the Firestick 4k Max.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I got it to work on my FIRE TV Cube. The problem was I had an old AT&T account from when I tested out DirecTV Now and my DirecTV account were both using the same email and password. On a web browser when logging in it always gave me the option to go to the AT&T account or the DirecTV account. I guess the app on the Fire TV just defaulted to the AT&T account. So I went and changed the email address assigned to the AT&T acount and then logged out of the app and back in using my DirecTV email and password and it now works.

The version of the DirecTV app that works on the Fire TV is 4.0.42.38267


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> I got it to work on my FIRE TV Cube. The problem was I had an old AT&T account from when I tested out DirecTV Now and my DirecTV account were both using the same email and password. On a web browser when logging in it always gave me the option to go to the AT&T account or the DirecTV account. I guess the app on the Fire TV just defaulted to the AT&T account. So I went and changed the email address assigned to the AT&T acount and then logged out of the app and back in using my DirecTV email and password and it now works.
> 
> The version of the DirecTV app that works on the Fire TV is 4.0.42.38267


There are three generations of the Fire TV Cube.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a first gen and second gen and it works on both. The first gen is very slow though. But not just on the DirecTV app.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Working on my Firestick 4k Max. You have to download the latest version from Amazon.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Can anyone try an Amazon/FireTV device please?


Works


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm not sure but I think the PQ looks better on the Apple TV 4k box. I wonder when the Google/Android TV version is coming?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

So is the only way to turn in extra receivers (not needed anymore since this apps seems to be working), to call in?

I'm on the DirecTV website and it doesn't seem like I can just click through to remove any receivers.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

cypherx said:


> So is the only way to turn in extra receivers (not needed anymore since this apps seems to be working), to call in?
> 
> I'm on the DirecTV website and it doesn't seem like I can just click through to remove any receivers.


Yes


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

cypherx said:


> So is the only way to turn in extra receivers (not needed anymore since this apps seems to be working), to call in?
> 
> I'm on the DirecTV website and it doesn't seem like I can just click through to remove any receivers.


It still doesn't have all the channels in the DirecTV packages. Not sure if they will add them later.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL....if a lot of people start sending receivers back they will probably disable watching from the streaming boxes.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm getting all the premium channels like HBO, Showtime, etc streams but I don't sub to any of them...


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll have to test my Fire sticks again...


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Im getting intermittent audio drops from the app running off a Roku Ultra into a Yamaha 5.1 receiver (HDMI) and then into the TV's HDMI. Off of the HR24 in that room the audio is smooth (different HDMI port). Other apps on the Roku do not have audio drops. I may keep this HR24.

In the bedroom I have a basic Roku and the application response is noticeably slower than the Roku Ultra. However the Bedroom TV is just a 40" from 12 years ago so its not really great by todays standards. The distance to where it is on the wall, I cannot visually see any quality difference between the app and the C61 client I have velcro'd to the back of that TV. I rarely watch DirecTV in the bedroom. Mostly its YouTube / Netflix / Plex / Disney+. At the very least I'm interested in turning in the C61 to save $7 a month.

The living room is the main TV (65" Sony) and the HR44 there will stay since it has all of our DVR programs on it. Theres no issues with the soundbar setup or anything. I did not look to see if the Google TV OS has a DirecTV app yet but that HR44 is staying anyway so its moot.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm getting all the premium channels like HBO, Showtime, etc streams but I don't sub to any of them...


Me too. Nice bug.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Mike Lang said:


> I tried on a Fire stick and it wants stream credentials. I'm not sure why Apple got lucky.


Now working on the same stick as of this morning.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Mike Lang said:


> Now working on the same stick as of this morning.


Did you try downloading it from Amazon? That worked for me.

Also just got a message on the HR-54 saying the DTV APP is now available on the Roku, Fire OS and Apple TV. No mention of GoogleTV.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

CraigerM said:


> Did you try downloading it from Amazon? That worked for me.


You quoted me saying it's now working but are attempting to troubleshoot.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Mike Lang said:


> You quoted me saying it's now working but are attempting to troubleshoot.


Sorry for some reason I thought you said it still wasn't working. Duh, LOL.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

SledgeHammer said:


> Me too. Nice bug.


I’m just an HBO subscriber but yeah I’m seeing all the premiums (Max, Showtime, TMC, Starz and Epix). Wow nice bug indeed!

Are we sure there’s not some sort of free preview week happening?


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

Loaded app on my 4K Roku, but couldn’t find it on my older generation ones. Did some research and found since Roku shut down updates on those, you must get a newer version to get the app.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

cypherx said:


> I’m just an HBO subscriber but yeah I’m seeing all the premiums (Max, Showtime, TMC, Starz and Epix). Wow nice bug indeed!
> 
> Are we sure there’s not some sort of free preview week happening?


Can you see the ones you don't subscribe to on the satellite receiver? If not than there probably isn't a free preview going on.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

I never missed the number buttons on the ATV & Fire remotes until now.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> Can you see the ones you don't subscribe to on the satellite receiver? If not than there probably isn't a free preview going on.


I can see the premiums on the app on the firestick (and Roku). The only free preview I know about is during Thanksgiving week, so nothing going on right now. My guess is this is a mistake by DirecTV and I expect them to shut it down eventually, but a nice perk for right now.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> My guess is this is a mistake by DirecTV and I expect them to shut it down eventually, but a nice perk for right now.


Elon's going to fire a lot of people over this screw up!


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Mike Lang said:


> I never missed the number buttons on the ATV & Fire remotes until now.


I am getting used to it. It's not as bad as I thought it would be replacing a C61 in a bedroom.

I noticed some of the newer TV's are coming with remotes that don't have channel numbers.


----------



## etip (Jan 26, 2008)

harsh said:


> Do any AppleTV apps support number keys?


Channels DVR app does. Tested a remote with number keys that work with Channels. They do not work with the DTV app.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I tried this on my 65” Sony but the only app in the Google play store is DirecTV stream.

I tried it and when I log in it says “we want you back! Looks like you’re no longer a DirecTV stream subscriber. Please subscribe again to restore your access. [code:8011]”

I don’t really need it on this tv, I just wanted to see if I could watch all the premiums and also compare quality since this is a much bigger screen than my other TVs. The HR44 that feeds this tv did NOT show the other premiums when switching the favorites list to “channels I get”. So that is a bug only with the streaming service.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

cypherx said:


> I tried this on my 65” Sony but the only app in the Google play store is DirecTV stream.
> 
> I tried it and when I log in it says “we want you back! Looks like you’re no longer a DirecTV stream subscriber. Please subscribe again to restore your access. [code:8011]”
> 
> I don’t really need it on this tv, I just wanted to see if I could watch all the premiums and also compare quality since this is a much bigger screen than my other TVs. The HR44 that feeds this tv did NOT show the other premiums when switching the favorites list to “channels I get”. So that is a bug only with the streaming service.


Ah I found a workaround to viewing all the premiums.. 

The DirecTV iPhone app is also allowing viewing of all premiums! I just used airplay to send it to my Sony TV,

The quality is noticeably worse than broadcast. Very clayface and lots of posterization going on. From a distance it’s less noticeable.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

cypherx said:


> I tried this on my 65” Sony but the only app in the Google play store is DirecTV stream.
> 
> I tried it and when I log in it says “we want you back! Looks like you’re no longer a DirecTV stream subscriber. Please subscribe again to restore your access. [code:8011]”
> 
> I don’t really need it on this tv, I just wanted to see if I could watch all the premiums and also compare quality since this is a much bigger screen than my other TVs. The HR44 that feeds this tv did NOT show the other premiums when switching the favorites list to “channels I get”. So that is a bug only with the streaming service.


If you have both a Stream and DirecTV account using the same email address/password it uses the Stream one. Or it did for me on the Fire TV Cube. Changed the email address on my long forgotten Stream account and then it worked. Of course the app on a Sony TV may not have been updated for use with a sat account.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

b4pjoe said:


> If you have both a Stream and DirecTV account using the same email address/password it uses the Stream one. Or it did for me on the Fire TV Cube. Changed the email address on my long forgotten Stream account and then it worked. Of course the app on a Sony TV may not have been updated for use with a sat account.


Yeah I don’t think the app on Google Play store on the Sony TV is the same. The login page is a very light blue and it says DirecTV Stream. On the roku it’s a very dark look and just the new “D” DirecTV logo.

I was able to use apple airplay. Chrome cast gave me an error but AirPlay was fine.


----------



## rcodey (May 28, 2007)

I can't access my DVR recordings with Directv Satellite using the app, a major problem for me . My daughter has Directv Stream and her recordings are available remotely . Verizon FIOS app allows remote access to your recordings .


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

You can watch what you have recorded on and HR44, HR54, or HS17 but only the OnDemand version that you can't FF through commercials. If there is no OnDemand version than you can't watch it. And while you can see the HR24 DVR's you can't access them. This is because the app is using streaming instead of satellite.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rcodey said:


> My daughter has Directv Stream and her recordings are available remotely . Verizon FIOS app allows remote access to your recordings .


Some of the earlier DIRECTV DBS apps allowed streaming from your DVR but the new universal app does not. The DIRECTV website claims that you can access your DVR's My Library remotely using the DIRECTV App:







If
If you look at the text description associated with the link below, the feature list shows 50,000 movies and shows and the DVR playlist mention isn't there I'm not sure where this is coming from but the screen grab above is what I'm seeing.









Watch Live Or Recorded TV With The DIRECTV App | DIRECTV Customer Service & Support


It’s easy to view TV on your mobile device or computer over a Wi-Fi connection. Choose from hundreds of TV channels and over 50,000 movies and shows.



www.directv.com





DIRECTV DBS has not been keeping up with the Joneses in this regard but they've tried once or twice.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

The old app could play recordings from your HR24 and above directly from that DVR. The new app allows you to access the DVR list on HR44, HR54, HS17 only and maybe the HR34 too but while you can see the HR24 you cannot access the list of shows on it. You cand watch a show but it switches you to the OnDemand version or gives an error if there is no OnDemand version. Does not matter what the DIRECTV website says. It is the way it is.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> Does not matter what the DIRECTV website says. It is the way it is.


I don't dispute that DIRECTV is sloppy with their website maintenance. It has long been a problem and has a negative impact on customer satisfaction and the perception of DIRECTV as a premium service.

If, as some have claimed, the new app will be updated to include DBS DVR playlists, this will be important once again.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

There’s no LG WebOS app at all, but apple airplay works. Had AMC+ on a little bit- nice for all these freebies. On sattelite they opened up HBO/Max/Sho/Starz/Epix free preview. 

Samsung TVs still have the old app DirecTV Stream.

They gotta get on the ball. Xfinity Stream is on all of these systems (and updated). LG included. How can DirecTV not have an app for one of the most premier TV’s, the LG C2 OLED?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

cypherx said:


> There’s no LG WebOS app at all, but apple airplay works. Had AMC+ on a little bit- nice for all these freebies. On sattelite they opened up HBO/Max/Sho/Starz/Epix free preview.
> 
> Samsung TVs still have the old app DirecTV Stream.
> 
> They gotta get on the ball. Xfinity Stream is on all of these systems (and updated). LG included. How can DirecTV not have an app for one of the most premier TV’s, the LG C2 OLED?


A few other apps dropped support for LG. Probably because they keep saying webos is going away


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

compnurd said:


> A few other apps dropped support for LG. Probably because they keep saying webos is going away


Including MLB-TV a couple of years ago and is still missing.


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

The new app is working great on my Apple TV and Roku devices. I have several TV's down in my game room not hooked up to DirecTV satellite and had used individual apps like ESPN or Fox Sports to watch games, and this is a much better solution for me.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

I took my Apple TV to a family members house out of state for thanksgiving to use my apps like Netflix and I tried the Directv app and was surprised it changed the local channels to the locals of the state I was in. I suppose this has been true with the app on your phone/tablet too, but it’s still cool.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

compnurd said:


> A few other apps dropped support for LG. Probably because they keep saying webos is going away


It’s buttery smooth on my C2 oled. I have quite the assortment. Also have a Sony with Android TV. A Samsung with Tizen OS (the worst IMO), and some roku’s.

The Samsung sucks so bad I picked up a Roku 4K streaming stick with voice remote for it at the Black Friday $25 price. Took 2 days just to get Samsung to work (Smart hub is being updated -indefinite error). Took multiple factory resets and tech supports assistance. Even now it’s 3 minute to load HBO Max.

Web OS and Google TV are the smoothest and fastest loading, but they are newer TV’s (2022 and 2020).


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

cypherx said:


> It’s buttery smooth on my C2 oled. I have quite the assortment. Also have a Sony with Android TV. A Samsung with Tizen OS (the worst IMO), and some roku’s.
> 
> The Samsung sucks so bad I picked up a Roku 4K streaming stick with voice remote for it at the Black Friday $25 price. Took 2 days just to get Samsung to work (Smart hub is being updated -indefinite error). Took multiple factory resets and tech supports assistance. Even now it’s 3 minute to load HBO Max.
> 
> Web OS and Google TV are the smoothest and fastest loading, but they are newer TV’s (2022 and 2020).


Does the new LG still that have the cursor remote ? I’m at a relatives house with an older LG this weekend and it drives me nuts vs my Android Sony.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

StangGT909 said:


> Does the new LG still that have the cursor remote ? I’m at a relatives house with an older LG this weekend and it drives me nuts vs my Android Sony.


Yes you can use the circular directional keys also and push down on that mouse wheel like button in the center to select.

Your right though it takes getting used to. One thing you can do is on a time bar in an app you can point and click anywhere and move right to that spot… just like on a computer.

One thing that sucks with the DirecTV app is the lack of DVR. I hear the Comcast Xfinity app had full DVR access. A $20 a month loyalty credit just expired and it may be time to consider all of my options.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

StangGT909 said:


> Does the new LG still that have the cursor remote ? I’m at a relatives house with an older LG this weekend and it drives me nuts vs my Android Sony.


To disable the cursor on the LG Magic Remote press and hold the home and back buttons for a few seconds until it pops up a message that the remote has been de-registered. The remote will still work but you won't have the annoying cursor flying about the screen. If you ever press the scroll wheel button though it will re-register the remote automatically and you will have the cursor back again.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Could DTV make the APP have full DVR and see all the channels by having the APP connected to the Genie 1 and 2 using a deca adapter? Maybe they wouldn't charge $7 a month since you would be using your own device?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CraigerM said:


> Maybe they wouldn't charge $7 a month since you would be using your own device?


The monthly charge levied for DIRECTV Ready TVs strongly suggests (but does not preclude) otherwise.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

harsh said:


> The monthly charge levied for DIRECTV Ready TVs strongly suggests (but does not preclude) otherwise.


I forgot they still charged for RVU. Do you think they would still charge if the DTV APP used the full DVR from the Genie 1 and 2 but used all the DTV Stream channels that are equal to your DTV package and not seeing the channels from the Genie 1 and 2 on the DTV APP? The DTV APP is using the DTV Stream Choice Package, right? Or maybe let the DTV APP use the cloud DVR for free?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

CraigerM said:


> I forgot they still charged for RVU. Do you think they would still charge if the DTV APP used the full DVR from the Genie 1 and 2 but used all the DTV Stream channels that are equal to your DTV package and not seeing the channels from the Genie 1 and 2 on the DTV APP? The DTV APP is using the DTV Stream Choice Package, right? Or maybe let the DTV APP use the cloud DVR for free?


The current Genie clients uses a tuner and DVR from the Genie 1 or Genie 2 and they still charge you $7.00 for that. I can’t see them giving you any full fledged app that does everything a current client does for free. I hope I’m wrong but I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow RVU, haven’t heard that term in a long time. I don’t think any of my newer TV’s (2020+) support it.

That’s like Cables tru2way.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

The movie channels are gone from the APP.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

CraigerM said:


> The movie channels are gone from the APP.


Still there for me but I have them included in the Premier package so they must have fixed their glitch


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

We have the Xtra Package and not all those channels are in the DTV APP yet. I wonder when they will do channel contracts to have those in the DTV APP?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> We have the Xtra Package and not all those channels are in the DTV APP yet. I wonder when they will do channel contracts to have those in the DTV APP?


When they are up. And not a minute sooner


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I found the some of the missing channels when I did a search. It said tune to them but then just gave me a list of programs and the option to have it in favorites.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Interestingly, when I called DirecTV to return 2 Genie minis because I can use the app now, they just told me to recycle them and they don't want them back. I do wonder though, if they are worth keeping and if I decide to use them, I can reactivate them?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Steveknj said:


> Interestingly, when I called DirecTV to return 2 Genie minis because I can use the app now, they just told me to recycle them and they don't want them back. I do wonder though, if they are worth keeping and if I decide to use them, I can reactivate them?


They want my HR24 back it seems. I thought they didn't want them back anymore.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

b4pjoe said:


> They want my HR24 back it seems. I thought they didn't want them back anymore.


They wanted my HR24 last week when the hard drive died.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

When they sent mine they didn't include a return label so I figured they didn't want it back but when they called yesterday they said they wanted it back. Now waiting on the return kit with the USPS label.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

They wanted my C61 back.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> They want my HR24 back it seems. I thought they didn't want them back anymore.


I expect that you're experience is not unique. There are many that have built their DVR model on the flexibility that the HR24 offers versus adding clients to a Genie.

DIRECTV is having to get comfortable recycling equipment that used to be considered too old as that's all they have left.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Interestingly, when I called DirecTV to return 2 Genie minis because I can use the app now, they just told me to recycle them and they don't want them back.


It would be useful if you could share what the model numbers of your Minis are.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

harsh said:


> It would be useful if you could share what the model numbers of your Minis are.


Don't have them here at work, but they are the non-4K version. I got them a year and a half ago, so whatever they were sending out then. I do have 2 4k Minis, but they are remaining in my infrastructure.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Don't have them here at work, but they are the non-4K version.


DIRECTV seems to still be installing some C41s so you never know.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> The movie channels are gone from the APP.


Gone for me too. Although I see some channels I don't normally get like Smithsonian. It was probably a free preview / sucker people into the new app type thing rather then an actual bug lol.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV seems to still be installing some C41s so you never know.


C61


----------



## satman48 (Dec 20, 2007)

Are they ever going to fix the app to let you watch you recorded DVR content THAT NEVER SEEMED TO BE AN ISSUE before they rolled out the streaming option and took away the app that worked? That is the reason I’m leaving after being a loyal customer for 30 years when Sunday Ticket signs off in January


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

satman48 said:


> Are they ever going to fix the app to let you watch you recorded DVR content THAT NEVER SEEMED TO BE AN ISSUE before they rolled out the streaming option and took away the app that worked? That is the reason I’m leaving after being a loyal customer for 30 years when Sunday Ticket signs off in January





> Popular options like DVR and others are missing for now, but DirecTV hopes to add those later.











DirecTV Will Avoid Disruptions with New SignalSaver Feature


If you’re one of the many considering the switch from traditional cable and satellite TV to streaming apps, DirecTV has a new feature that might make you stick around. It’s called SignalSaver and will help you keep watching your favorite shows, movies, or sports, even during reception issues and...




www.reviewgeek.com


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

satman48 said:


> Are they ever going to fix the app to let you watch you recorded DVR content THAT NEVER SEEMED TO BE AN ISSUE before they rolled out the streaming option and took away the app that worked? That is the reason I’m leaving after being a loyal customer for 30 years when Sunday Ticket signs off in January


Well, I suppose you can say parts of 30 years in January.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Can you still download recorded DVR shows to an iPad? I remember trying that a long time ago but the quality was trash. I think it was 480p or something.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Mike Lang said:


> Can you still download recorded DVR shows to an iPad? I remember trying that a long time ago but the quality was trash. I think it was 480p or something.


I haven't found anywhere that you can.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> C61


I'm surprised that they didn't want it back. Maybe that make wasn't all that reliable. I would think that there isn't a whole lot in the Mini proper (excluding the power brick) that can go wrong unless you install it in an home entertainment oven.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Weird difference between regular and the streaming version:

Satellite based DirecTV, Channel 660 is Ballys Sports Ohio - Cleveland version, and is intended for northern Ohio, containing games of the Blue Jackets and Cavaliers, and showing filler programming when the Reds are playing. Channel 661 is the Cincinnati alternate, intended for southern Ohio and bordering states, showing Blue Jackets, Cavaliers and Reds. Both are dark in HD except for live games and live talk programming, the SD is 24/7. Other than games, both channels show exactly the same programming. 662 is Ballys Sports Great Lakes and shows only the Ind, umm, Guardians. Despite having no games to show all winter it is HD all the time.

On streaming, 661 and 662 are the same as on DBS. But both are in HD all the time. But 660 is labeled as Ballys Sports Ohio Extra and never has any games unless 2 of the teams are playing at the same time. The rest of the time it show a completely different set of programming from what is on either Ballys Sports Ohio or Great Lakes. Old NASCAR races, talk shows, sports movies, golf instruction. Weird.


----------



## ktuley (Feb 17, 2016)

b4pjoe said:


> I haven't found anywhere that you can.


It used to work, albeit poorly. I tried to do it again today, got prompted to update the app. So I did, the feature is missing. Contacted tech support, they said there's an issue that will be fixed within the next 24 hours that restore "Download and Go" to the new app and that it will be possible.
I have the chat transcript where the says it will!


----------

